# Do You Want To Study In Kosice, Slovakia?



## Peter (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello everyone, my name is Peter and I help students with their applications to Faculty of Medicine in Slovakia. First of all, there is nothing like guaranteed places on Faculty. In reality, there is entrance examination, which takes place on 22nd of June 2016 in Kosice. For this test, you should prepare from databank of questions (in total 500 questions from chemistry and 500 questions from biology). There will be 100 questions from chemistry and 100 questions from biology selected for an entrance examination. I can provide you with these questions - free of charge!
Secondly, format of studies: studying medicine in Kosice is divided in 12 semesters (6 years). You can study General Medicine or Dentisty (around 220 students are accepted each year). In Germany you have limited places for studies - in Kosice places are not limited, you just need to pass an entrance examination. Thirdly, nationalities. I have spoken with many students from all over the world (Germany, UK, Canada, Poland, Greece, etc) and they are satisfied. One friend of mine told me, that he made more friends in 1 here in Kosice, than in 3 years in Czech Republic. But it is subjective.Forthly - city of Kosice. Yes, it is safe and very nice city. In 2013 it was European Capital of Culture, in 2016 it is European capital of sport. There are 3 Universities and tens of thousands of students who can speak English - you can feel home there.Sixthly, monthly costs: around 400€, you can take advantage of cheap dormitories (83€ a month), or food (canteen for students) and beer (1.5 the max).
Do you want to study in Slovakia? Than contact me!


----------



## Peter (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello again!
we have launched new project - live interviews with current students of Faculty of Medicine, Pavol Jozef Safarik University.
First edition is on 8th of December and will be in German. Search Live-Interview mit Medizinstudenten in Facebook and you will surely find event  You are free to ask any question during interiew

Live-Interview mit Medizinstudenten


----------



## Coreel (Jan 9, 2018)

How much is a monthly cost of living in there?


----------



## Peter (Mar 14, 2016)

*Monthly Living Costs*

Hello Coreel,

monthly rent in University dormitories is 80-100€.
Total monthly expenses are 250-300€, but depends on your living standard.
For example if you wish to travel during studies in Slovakia, it is for free for all students.
Let me know if you have more questions.

Best,
Peter


----------

